# Made A Tying Jig



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Just made up of a few pieces of 2x4. Nothing fancy. This is my first tie job, so go gentle, haha. Actually, I redid it. Didn't like the way this one turned out. It was hard for me to hold all 4 pieces together, and then clamp it with such a small area to clamp with. Gonna remedy that soon. I had too much overlap on this first run as well. Looped tubes are a pain:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Real nice job Warrior. Making bands will now be a breeze.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Good looking jig.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was gonna get all fancy, and sand and paint it, etc, but didn't see where it would be worth it. It does what it was designed to do.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Doesn't take fancy. As we see. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Doesn't take fancy. As we see. :thumbsup:


Yeah but if you put racing stripes on it, you'll make your bands faster 

Nice job on the Jig though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice jig, good job!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That'll do!

nice rig.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Torx screws though... that's pretty fancy!

Must do one of my own. A new batch of rubber arrived today and it's not going to tie itself.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

ash said:


> Torx screws though... that's pretty fancy!


Haha, I used 1/4" drywall screws to mount the toggles, and 2 1/2" deck screws to attach the boards together. Good eye though.


----------

